

Type and the New Dark Age - nerdfiles
http://webjournal.nerdfiles.net/2013/01/10/type-and-the-new-dark-age/

======
RRRA
Am I the only one thinking this site's font is like a bleeding unreadable
inkjet print?

~~~
nerdfiles
It's tough getting dyslexic fonts to render happily across all platforms. Mind
providing a bit more insight? I know that Chrome/Windows has problems when
font-smoothing: antialiased; is not set.

So at the same time, please bear the experimental nature.

------
nerdfiles
And see what AlphaSymbolic looks like, check the sticky footer.

